# Fan/filter Combo For Room And Light Size



## D.W.FAAMER (May 25, 2009)

The actual flowering lab dimensions are,3ft x 8ft x 8ft (w,l,h,).Lighting, (1)-600 watt hps w/remote ballast.Question is this:With the GrowBright 4",170cfm,inline exhaust fan with carbon filter,and fan speed controller for about 50 more cfm if needed, cool this lab with a relative ambient temp. of 75f.  ? and a good circulating fan in grow also. that should cover all the factors. Thanx in advance.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 25, 2009)

I use two 600 watt lights in a space roughly the same size, just over 200 cubic feet, they are chained together in cool tubes with a vortx fan pulling air through at 172cfm and pushing it into my carbon filter.  The temps outside the closet are 5 degrees less on a consistent basis than the temps in the closet.  I have no issues with temp however I am using an air cooled lights (not sure if you are) and my design removes ballast heat.  I think you will be fine but every box/closet/grow set-up is different, really the only thing to do is get it set up and try it out.


----------



## pcduck (May 26, 2009)

Your grow room is 192 cubic feet. If you want to exchange the air 3 to 4 times a minute, you would need a 576 cfm fan


----------



## PencilHead (May 26, 2009)

I'm with NYC on the lite quantity--I too run 2 600w in 4.5'x8'.

I live in the sub-tropics and heat is my biggest and never-ending challenge.  There are numerous factors affecting temp and every grow area is its own entity.  Ad hoc stoner engineering is a neccessity.  I've upped my CFMs twice and immediately installed a portable AC--but like I say, I'm in the deep dark south.  Here again, I'm with NYC: try it out, see what works.  Luck and peace.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 26, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> I use two 600 watt lights in a space roughly the same size, just over 200 cubic feet, they are chained together in cool tubes with a vortx fan pulling air through at 172cfm and *pushing it* into my carbon filter.


 
What? I have never seen anyone push air into a filter, allways THRU the filter. I am not even sure if they are rated to push sir thru.
Not knockin u bro, but every set up I see and everything I have read is you are to pull thru your filter.
That is how they are meant to work bro, pulling air thru them, not pushing. That is why you have a Pre-Filter on the outside, to keep dust and dirt from plugging the actual holes in the filter. If you push air thru it, it will def plug faster imo.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 26, 2009)

Hi Hal,
 Thanks for the tip, I contacted the manfacturer of my filter to get their $.02  The filter I am using is built into an exhaust box and filtering air that is pulled through my cool tubes by the fan and then pushed into the filter, through another box and line out into a vent area.  I have another prefilter set up on my cool tubes so debris and dust isn't being drawn into them.  My filter has been able to eliminate all odors this way but if it will last longer flipping it I will give it a shot, thanks for the tip.  I have seen them hung both ways, with the filter starting at the beginning of the stem in the room and drawing air in, and the filter and the end of the line having air pushed through it.
  When I first started I used a small cabinet for stealth growing.  There was absolutely NO WAY to install the carbon scrubber inside the cabinet because the carbon scrubber would have taken up more than 1/3 of the grow space in the cabinet, so the only option in this design was to put the carbon scrubber on the exterior, having air puched into it.  I never had any problems with odor in this design so when I upgraded I kept the same set-up.  Most small cabinet grows I have looked at are set-up this way.  This site here sells a lot of different models of grow boxes and every single design has the carbon filter on the exterior of the box with air being pushed into it.  I am not saying they are correct, but there are designs out there with the scrubber working the other way.  
hXXp://www.homegrown-hydroponics.com/growcabinets.html


----------



## NorCalHal (May 26, 2009)

I see what your sayin'. You are pulling thru a "pre filter" (not carbon, just for dust/debris), then thru your lights, then into a exhaust box, where your carbon filter is. Then, the air from that is exhausted into a seperate area.
I am sure it works. I understand the space constraints, something I didn't think about, but that is really a good idea for smaller spaces.


----------

